# Pigeon Breed



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

What breed is this, anyone can advise please?


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

a normal feral pigeon.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

But a lovely feral. Ferals are my favorite.


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

cwebster said:


> But a lovely feral. Ferals are my favorite.


Thanks, any suggestion to make them pet?


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

cwebster said:


> But a lovely feral. Ferals are my favorite.


Sure cwebster, the cute and beautiful ones who love us more than we love them


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

I am not sure whether you can make a healthy, enthusiastic wild pigeon your friend.


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Oh why is it so?


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Because they wild birds who stay away from things which harm them including humans. But you can give it a shot. Start putting grains in your balcony and within some few days, you can see many pigeons eating there. Once you keep on putting food for them in your balcony and within time, them may not run away from you.
I heard there was a cyclone, so disasters to be recorded among the deadliest known to man. How is it there now?


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Its better now, yes i have been keeping grains for the last 3 months, they come in the morning and evening eats off and fly away, they dont even allow me to go nearer to them. What kind of grains they like to eat?


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

They like wheat,corn,peas, sunflower seeds,peanuts,oats and barley


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Free birds should be left free. Feeding is fine, and getting them used to you so they will come near, but not fair to try to cage them. They wouldn't be happy. They are grown up birds and used to being free. They want to find a mate and raise a family. That is what they live for.


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Rosequartz said:


> They like wheat,corn,peas, sunflower seeds,peanuts,oats and barley


Thanks buddy...


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Free birds should be left free. Feeding is fine, and getting them used to you so they will come near, but not fair to try to cage them. They wouldn't be happy. They are grown up birds and used to being free. They want to find a mate and raise a family. That is what they live for.


No am not going to cage them, what am trying is to feed them from my hand..


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Good luck with the hand feeding, it takes time and patience but well worth it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

uda2k2 said:


> No am not going to cage them, what am trying is to feed them from my hand..


The more time you spend with them, the more they will get used to you. They could very well end up eating from your hand. All depends on your patience.


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> uda2k2 said:
> 
> 
> > No am not going to cage them, what am trying is to feed them from my hand..
> ...


Thanks, any suggestions that i can follow to pet them?


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

FredaH said:


> Good luck with the hand feeding, it takes time and patience but well worth it.


Normally how much time it takes?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No one can say that. It could take weeks. All depends on you and how you approach them, and on the birds.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi uda2k2 

There is no 'normal' time frame to be expected. It can happen randomly. If you care for the birds, I would suggest putting clean water and food for them.

As Jay3 has said; these are feral (wild) pigeons, their survival instinct is very strong , so they are naturally very wary of humans.

I once had one of My pet pigeons 'pair up' with a feral, whom he brought into My loft, it happens. 

If you are serious, then try to dedicate a fixed time for feeding them, they will gradually start to become familiar with you. It is all about building trust. If they see/feel/sense that your intentions are good then they might eventually come closer, even eat from your hand..and rest on your head/shoulders.

I wish you good luck.

Peace


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

YaSin11 said:


> Hi uda2k2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, Thanks for the detailed suggestion. They come to my balcony everday for the last 4 months to eat the millets that i spray on the floor. But still they are scared and not even come closer me.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi uda2k2,

Try to 'talk' to them as you spread the feed for them, or maybe whistle, make them familiar to you. 

Let them see you 'spray' the feed for them. Just sit and observe them and let them see you sitting and not making any sudden movements. If you are calm, they will sense it.

You should have realistic expectations, it may never happen. In that case you can take pleasure in knowing that you are feeding them. It will be good if you can provide a clean water source for them.

Remember, these are feral pigeons, food is not an issue for them, there are many people who feed them randomly, and they have well developed instincts to help them find food.

Good Luck.

Peace


----------



## uda2k2 (Dec 15, 2016)

YaSin11 said:


> Hi uda2k2,
> 
> Try to 'talk' to them as you spread the feed for them, or maybe whistle, make them familiar to you.
> 
> ...


Hi, Thanks again. I have been doing the same for last 3 month, but still they are so scared to near me, even though am inside the cage (in a locked room) and they are free birds. Let me spend more time and effort to make them best pet..


----------

